# New to turkey hunting



## Joeycamaro (Nov 28, 2011)

New here, got a few q's. This is my first year hunting, ever! I shot a 10 point buck and 1 doe and now I'm hooked. I would like to know more about the spring turkey hunt in Michigan. My family owns 140 acres in Tuscola county (ZB zone on the dnr map), and that's where I'd like to hunt. I would be hunting with my grandfather, who has informed me that it's easy to get a turkey tag because I have land. My research has showed me otherwise. Could anyone point me in the right direction for info here? What is hunt 234? When should I apply for a tag, and does having private land give me an advantage?

I plan to turkey hunt with my 12ga shotgun, I'm 31 years old, and I respect the sport, so I would like to do this right. Thanks


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

It is easier to get a private land tag. Everyone who applies will get a private tag for ZZ in southern MI. You are in the ZZ area. You could also get a 234 tag and use it on private land which is the late hunt but it is longer. The quotas for 2011 are not set yet but private tags are usually easier to get in the lottery and are automatic for ZZ and 234. Even though ZZ is in the lottery, there are more tags available than applicants every year. You can buy the 234 tag and not go through the lottery. You apply in January for your license. Here are some links.

How to apply:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10958_10969-248687--,00.html

Hunting units:
http://www.michigan.gov/images/dnr/Spring_turkey_map_341325_7.png

2011 units and quotas. Doubt the units will change in 2012, quotas may change.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30342--,00.html

2011 season summary report:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/report3521_345382_7.pdf


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Being brand new to the sport.. I would highly recommend you get a copy of Ray Eye's "Practical Turkey Hunting Strategies" IMO it is the best most comprehensive book for the beginner to get a full understanding of the basics of turkey hunting and turkey behavior.. Reading the book should give you a good basis to ask questions about the sport.. 

As for 234.. IMO it is the best season. Not only for season length, but for the fact that birds can be called and killed from the first to the last day of the season.. Being new having essentially a whole month will allow you to spend more time in the woods building your knowledge base.

As for your 12g.. Any shotgun from a 410 on up can serve as a turkey killing weapon.. The thing that must be stressed is range time and putting your gun on paper to know your ethical killing distance..


----------



## Joeycamaro (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. My grandfather is my guide in this hunting adventure, but as with anything I do, I research it before I try it. My gun is well sighted, 100 yards sandbagged it's dead on, and I hit everything I aimed at this season. I know these woods better than anyone, I have been in them for over 13 years. There is an old sugar shack we used to make maple syrup in the woods that I have noticed the turkeys like to hang out around. I may use this as a blind. Thanks again and good luck with your hunts!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Joeycamaro said:


> My gun is well sighted, 100 yards sandbagged it's dead on, and I hit everything I aimed at this season.


Really?


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Joeycamaro said:


> New here, got a few q's. This is my first year hunting, ever! I shot a 10 point buck and 1 doe and now I'm hooked. I would like to know more about the spring turkey hunt in Michigan. My family owns 140 acres in Tuscola county (ZB zone on the dnr map), and that's where I'd like to hunt. I would be hunting with my grandfather, who has informed me that it's easy to get a turkey tag because I have land. My research has showed me otherwise. Could anyone point me in the right direction for info here? What is hunt 234? When should I apply for a tag, and does having private land give me an advantage?
> 
> I plan to turkey hunt with my 12ga shotgun, I'm 31 years old, and I respect the sport, so I would like to do this right. Thanks


Pm Ack...hes a turkey genius


=BASS


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

basshunter125 said:


> Pm Ack...hes a turkey genius
> 
> 
> =BASS


Thanks for the kind words Bass......there are many turkey "geniuses" here on the site a ton of knowledge to be had.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Joeycamaro said:


> My gun is well sighted, 100 yards sandbagged it's dead on, and I hit everything I aimed at this season


 You cant use slugs for turkey hunting.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

jimmyo17 said:


> You cant use slugs for turkey hunting.


Haha thought the same thing


=BASS


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Being brand new to the sport.. I would highly recommend you get a copy of Ray Eye's "Practical Turkey Hunting Strategies" IMO it is the best most comprehensive book for the beginner to get a full understanding of the basics of turkey hunting and turkey behavior.. Reading the book should give you a good basis to ask questions about the sport..
> 
> As for 234.. IMO it is the best season. Not only for season length, but for the fact that birds can be called and killed from the first to the last day of the season.. Being new having essentially a whole month will allow you to spend more time in the woods building your knowledge base.
> 
> As for your 12g.. Any shotgun from a 410 on up can serve as a turkey killing weapon.. The thing that must be stressed is range time and putting your gun on paper to know your ethical killing distance..


good advice


----------

